# Not being able to open a website



## Jgon

If I want to say "I can't open something.com," is it correct to say "something.com를 개방할수없어?"


----------



## Kross

No, we usually say, "(어느 싸이트)가 열리지 않아요."


----------



## Jgon

In what other situations is 열리다 used?


----------



## Kross

Sorry. That's too general to answer. It would be more effective to look at Korean dictionaries first. 

Daum dic: http://dic.daum.net/word/view.do?wordid=kkw000181888&q=열리다


----------



## Jgon

Okay, thanks~


----------

